

Looking Back and Forward for Open-Source Mathematics Software - martinralbrecht
http://martinralbrecht.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/looking-back-and-forward-for-open-source-mathematics-software-2014/

======
vonnik
ND4J (n-dimensional arrays for Java) is a free, open-source extension written
for the JVM, compatible with both Scala and Clojure. It's a scientific
computing library for linear algebra and matrix manipulation in a production
environment. Uses the semantics of Numpy and Matlab...

[http://nd4j.org/](http://nd4j.org/)

------
bagofx
This Python library has PicoSAT SAT solver integration, and parses DIMACS
files:

[https://github.com/cjdrake/pyeda](https://github.com/cjdrake/pyeda)

